

How to use Amazon S3 like you use CloudApp - aaronjgreenberg
http://aaronjgreenberg.com/s3_uploader.html

======
sveer
Nothing new here, I already wrote about this using node.js, Automator and osx
[http://explorejs.com/posts/using-two-nodejs-applications-
to-...](http://explorejs.com/posts/using-two-nodejs-applications-to-mimic-
cloudapp-on-osx) and the code is open sourced on GitHub

------
dannyp32
I really like the idea. Maybe you could also add a prefix to the file and have
it automatically upload into that folder. Lets say st_background.png and it
will automatically upload to your static files folder and app_img_filename.png
will upload to app/img/

